# Bicolor Bump on its throat...



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

My bicolor has a big old bump on its throat. The bump is not discolored or anything unusual other than there being a bump.


here's a somewaht blurry pic:









I'm not sure the pic is much help. 

Could this just be a "distended throat sac" or?

-tad


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

How are they doing other than that, Tad?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I've not heard them call, yet. They are voracious eaters. I don't notice much interaction between the two, not that they avoid eachother. I'm thinking they're not a pair, but I'll just wait and see.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like they have some nice color. Whered you pick them up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I have no clue as to what the bump on the throat is.
I'd keep an eye on it and see if it grows. How old are your bicolors? my male started calling at about 11 months and you WILL hear it if you have one.I have a 1.2 and they all are pretty mellow until my male starts calling then both female follow him and get very excited.I should have named him Elvis, :lol: 
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

That's a shame Tad. I was hoping to buy some froglets off of you...That bump IS odd, have you tried that silver sulfidiazone on it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

No, but one of the bicolors (same one?) had an odd silvery/grey scratch on its back that I treated with silver sulfidiazone. When I have a chance I'll try to take a better picture of the frog. 

2 of the leucs I got from you have started calling (I know you said they were calling before you gave them to me, but they took a few months to start back up). 


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome. We were only hearing one when I sold them! I'll keep my eye out for a male bicolor. If I find nice one I'll buy it and let it stay with your apparent females and we can work out free froglets or something if you want. 

Lydia


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

That works. I also *crosses fingers* should have several vents coming out of the water in a few months. But yeah we could work something out for sure.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, just recently I've started hearing some calling from my bi-color tank, and the only one I've seen/witnessed calling is the one with the bump on ?his? throat? Could the bump just be the vocal sac? Does this mean its definitely a male? b/c I think I may vea pair then. What kind of laying site would a bicolor use? a typical hut? or? They're set up doesn't really have any standing water, just a small wall of "rep-tiles" in the back that have a slow drip running over them. 

-Tad


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A couple of my male pumilio have a similar bump. Whether it's related to the vocal sac or not I have no idea, but it doesn't seem to be something to worry about.


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

hey tad,

what happened with this? and is there any way you could repost the pic? i've got a male azureus with what i think is a similar bump. it's about an 1/8 of an inch, and toward the bottom of his vocal sac. 

i'll try to get a good pic up when i can, but it seemed like it developed really quickly.

jeff


----------

